# Doesn't she look like a Turk?



## er targyn

Google translates it as "O bir turk gibi görünmüyor mu?" Is this right? Can you use olduk instead of gibi?


----------



## maviliazman

er targyn said:


> Google translates it as "O bir turk gibi   görünmüyor mu?" Is this right?


Yes. Also "Türk'e benzemiyor   mu?".


er targyn said:


> Can you use olduk instead of gibi?


No, you can't. Sure if it is "olduk" what you mean?


----------



## Eline0909

_O Türke (Türklere) benzemiyor mu?_, would be any other alternative.

_Türklere_ is plural but you can use it as well_._

By the way Turks say that, they hear this a lot when people meet them because a lot of people in the world do not know much about Turks so they have in their minds a completely wrong image of how Turks should look like. So many people are surprised to see that Turks look very european in their features.

And the reality is, Turks are in all shapes, colours and sizes.


----------



## Eline0909

Olmak= to be, become

Türk olabilir mi?= Do you think she/he is a Turk?

Türk olduğundan emin misin?= Are you sure that she/he is a Turk?

Sonunda Türk oldu= Finally/in the end, she/he became a Turkish citizen


----------



## er targyn

> No, you can't. Sure if it is "olduk" what you mean?


I meant something like "Türk olduğunu görünmüyor mu?"


----------



## Black4blue

No, it makes no sense.


----------



## Rallino

er targyn said:


> I meant something like "Türk olduğunu görünmüyor mu?"



If you force it, you can say: "Onun Türk olduğu görü*l*müyor mu?"
But it isn't very natural.


----------



## er targyn

Compare in Kazakh: Kazak ekenin körinbey tur ma? I though eken corresponds olduk. Or Kazakka uksamay ma?


----------

